# Win8 unusable, hangs 10-20 minutes, 'critical_process_died' & boot error 0xc000000e



## cheti12 (Sep 26, 2004)

HI everyone,

Having a major issue since installing win 8 pro on my main desktop as an upgrade from win 7 home premium (i chose keep files and settings options)

The computer is unstable to the point of being almost unusable  Issues im having:

1. *Doesnt boot up consistently*. About 50% of the time it gives me an error on startup (on a blue screen) saying windows cant start up and that i need to repair installation. I tried this with the install media, but it says cannot repair. Whats _really baffling_ is that about half the times i start up, it boots me into the desktop without any problem !!!

2. *Hanging* every 15-20 minutes of use. Again about half the times it gives me a _bsod_ saying *critical_process_died* without mentioning what exactly died and _about half of the time_ it just straight up windows95 style (as in _screen frozen_ nothing clickable) hangs on me and i have to do hard restart. I do get the *error code i mentioned in the title* sometimes when it bsod's on me sometimes.

_Please help me if you can!!!_ - also it says windows defender disbaled on my tsg log but it is on for sure. *Im at my wits end *  ive tried upgrading the video card drivers, motherboard chipset and utility drivers and software, all to no avail.Windows is, of course, up to date.

Windows is installed on its own C drive which is a 64gig flash drive.Regular setup, no raid or anything fancy.

My TSG log
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2700K CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16301 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580, 1535 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 61054 MB, Free - 12639 MB; D: Total - 715301 MB, Free - 539971 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., Z68X-UD3H-B3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Try disabling fast startup to get rid of the partial
hybernation file.
That will get it back to normal boot and may stabilize it.
http://www.blogsolute.com/quick-boot-windows-8/24231/


----------



## cheti12 (Sep 26, 2004)

hi Leroys, thank you for your response!

I did try the instructions on that link to the letter, but my windows power plan does not have the option of fastboot at all!! And i did go to the right section and clicked on change options not listed here. I also double and triple checked with other sources i could find on the web, but the option does not seem to be available on my computer

Thanks again!


----------



## cheti12 (Sep 26, 2004)

Now i remeber, i had hibernate turned off altogether under win7 to save disk space on my ssd. I think that setting carried over to win 8, which is probably why i dont see that option at all.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The "64gig flash drive" is a SSD?

Did you have any security suite installed on the Windows 7? If you did I'm wondering if it and Windows 8 have mangled/corrupted each other to be causing these issues.


----------



## cheti12 (Sep 26, 2004)

yes i meant ssd  

And no all i had was the windows antivirus, and this was unistalled by the windows 8 setup process prior to install!

What i really dont get is why it doesnt bootup half the time and why it boots up perfectly the other half of the time ! 

Any ideas ? im desperate here


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My only potentially productive idea was the security suite.

My other two ideas will not please you, and please feel free to just ignore them ...

My theory, which I first developed half a year ago, is that Windows 8 performance, and sometimes bad behavior, is very dependent on the particular hardware. You may just have bad luck.

Doing an "upgrade" (keep files and settings options) install is risky--no way to predict what a little corruption in the replaced system may do to the new system. A clean (whatever it is called in Windows 8) install may work better. Note that to do this with the "Upgrade" (discounted price) version you have to start the process with the Windows 8 or the qualifying Windows already installed; you cannot format before booting to the Windows 8 installation DVD.


----------



## cheti12 (Sep 26, 2004)

I have been researching this issue on the web for some time for now and can only see one or two possible issues:

1. The hidden restore partition (?) that windows 8 is supposed to create at install may be causing the error at boot ? Its the only explanation as to why windows only boots up exactly 50% of the time. As in:

Boot into win 8 normally --> hangs in 30 minutes due to some hardware issue --> screws up boot sequence somehow -->hard restart --> boots into blue scren asking me to repair windows--> hard restart again (this time no hang/crash to screw up boot sequence/order)--> starts up normally

2. Also the error when it shows me the 'repair install of windows' screen says unable to find device - without specifying what device 

This possibly explains the booting issue, the bsod issue may have to be explored separately.

What do you think of the above ? Please let me know!!


----------

